#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Ищем волонтёров для русско-буддийского словаря

## Глеб Иванов

Для дальнейшего развития русско-буддийского словаря http://dharmadict.ru/ ищем программиста. Текущих задач примерно на 50-100 часов работы. Если вы покрываете 2/3 нижеописанного функционала, то пишите нам на dictionary@fpmt.spb.ru Мы ищем волонтёра, но имеем некоторый бюджет, поэтому готовы обсуждать условия с учётом вашей мотивации и квалификации.

Общие требования:
1 git для совместной работы над проектом
2 docker для локальной разработки с сервером и БД

Требования по работе с дизайном:
1 Навыки графического дизайна
2 HTML, CSS
3 Верстка под React-приложения

Требования для разработки пользовательского функционала:
1 JavaScript (ES2017)
2 Разработка React-приложений

Требования для разработки серверного функционала:
1 Разработка NodeJS-приложений (express.js)
2 База данных: Elasticsearch
___________________________________

Все сведения о проекте, стек технологий, инструкции по запуску доступны в публичном репозитории проекта по адресу: ​https://github.com/dhilt/dharmadict

----------


## Глеб Иванов

Также нужны волонтёры для работы по наполнению сайта. Работа интересная и полезная как изучающим тибетский язык, так и любому человеку, которому хочется вникнуть в особенности переводов буддийских терминов с тибетского языка и тем самым лучше понять смысл буддийских текстов.

Виды работ:

- поиск определенных терминов в переводах классиков;
- поиск определенных терминов в глоссариях современных переводчиков;
- поиск и перевод в электронный вид определенных терминов из классических словарей;
- систематизация полученного материала в таблицы;
- поиск интересных материалов для пополнения сайта (по особенностям переводов и истории буддийских текстов в России, др.).

Пишите нам на dictionary@fpmt.spb.ru

----------

